# Redwood City to Bodega Bay



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Nice report here by Ratpick so we put it over on our editorial section.

Trip Report: Redwood Shores to Bodega Bay Out-n-back on a Cross Bike | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos

<img src="https://reviews.roadbikereview.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/643927_10151495758394256_1664073671_n.jpg">

fc


----------



## early one (Jul 20, 2010)

This Bodega Bay?


----------



## Lije Baley (Jun 8, 2012)

That would be the one.


----------



## dmaciel (Oct 10, 2012)

I've riden almost everyone of those roads at one point or another. Currently I ride the Bodega / Tomales bay area close to weekly.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

I love riding up in Marin - first time on the Point Reyes peninsula!


----------



## dmaciel (Oct 10, 2012)

Anyone in the area that wants to get out for 25 or more miles, let me know. My average ride speed is about 17 to 18 MPH.


----------



## grandpa verrtrees (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm in suisun city I'm planning a ride to bodega bay and not familiar with what roads I can ride a bicycle on legally. I'm riding my grandfather's bicycle eye recently passed and I want to keep his bike moving. This bikes odo has over 7,500 miles on it he rode from vallejo CA to Kentucky. Anyone wanna join or give advice on good trails to take to petaluma from Fairfield?


----------

